# One for the Lemond fans here



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Story up on Bicycling's website you might enjoy:

http://www.bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s1-3-9-20350-1,00.html


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome. I still have a soft spot for the dude, even with all his issues.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> Story up on Bicycling's website you might enjoy:
> 
> http://www.bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s1-3-9-20350-1,00.html


It is very well written IMHO.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Heavy stuff.

But from the first few pages: Greg Lemond did it all, first.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

good read, thanks for posting the link


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I didn't think much of that one. I was interested in LeMond, not in the shitsville personal life of some hack freelancer.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Ugh, way too depressing...


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Lemond, is still one of my favorites.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Whoa! I just finished "Heft on Wheels". It left me with a nice warm fuzzy about the guy. Now . . . oh, boy.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Good Read


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

that was 10 pages of melancholy 

interesting insight about Lemond. Always nice to hear a person's experience and exposure to people we read about

the rest of his personal blight reminds me of America today; out of control, no sense of personal responsibility, reckless, acting on total impulse, finding solace in inane temptations while convincing itself everything will work out just fine but ending up something else altogether


----------



## light_monkey (Apr 27, 2005)

*good read*



Coolhand said:


> Story up on Bicycling's website you might enjoy:
> 
> http://www.bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s1-3-9-20350-1,00.html


Thanks for the good read. As someone else mentioned, I have a soft spot for Greg as well.


----------



## steve m (Oct 26, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the link. Great story. Everyone should read all 10 pages...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

So the journalist(sic) tells us about all about his sad little life under the guise of writing nothing very interesting about Lemond.
Writers like this are parasites.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

albert owen said:


> So the journalist(sic) tells us about all about his sad little life under the guise of writing nothing very interesting about Lemond.
> Writers like this are parasites.


I don't know if I would use the term parasite...but it was basically a crap article.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

OMG that was hilarious Creaky!


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

There are still Lemond fans?


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

Infini said:


> There are still Lemond fans?


Careful...he might sue your ass.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Infini said:


> There are still Lemond fans?


Yes, there are...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Infini said:


> There are still Lemond fans?


Me for one. He was one of the all time greats and a man of principle.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

It was more of a postscript to _Heft on Wheels _than a Lemond article, which is why it was an online-only "bonus". I like Mike's writing, but that guy is a complete serial trainwreck. Hopefully he'll learn to keep it together one day.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Infini said:


> There are still Lemond fans?


Absolutely, GL put cycling on the map in America.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I met GL and he was really nice*

the guy runs constantly late because he stops and talks to everybody with a genuine interest. I was a fan as a kid and was no let down as an adult upon finally meeting him.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

That article was about Lemond? Only the author could make an awkward story about Lemond even more awkward with himself.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

albert owen said:


> So the journalist(sic) tells us about all about his sad little life under the guise of writing nothing very interesting about Lemond.
> Writers like this are parasites.


I picked that up in the first paragraph, and didn't get past the first page. I am interested in reading about GL, but not sure if its worth it to filter through that writer's life.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

JohnHemlock said:


> I didn't think much of that one. I was interested in LeMond, not in the shitsville personal life of some hack freelancer.


yep... that writer needed a shrink not a pen and paper. Juggling 2 ho's, a wife, and kids. What a F***


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

To me the article is another embarresment to Greg. 

Personally the more I learn about GL the more I respect the guy. It's a pity people have forgetton this man that for all purposes probably was a better cyclist than Armstrong ever was. That and everyone that I've talked to that has met Greg say he's really nice.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

You ever read an article and try to guess where its going? I was not successful. How useless. LeMond rules though, somebody please post that picture of the 89 worlds finish, my favorite ever.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Big respect for Greg LeMond*

This is one of my favourite cycling photos as well:


----------



## mikeman (Sep 17, 2005)

Alaska Mike said:


> It was more of a postscript to _Heft on Wheels _than a Lemond article, which is why it was an online-only "bonus". I like Mike's writing, but that guy is a complete serial trainwreck. Hopefully he'll learn to keep it together one day.


Sounds like Magnuson pulled a Chip (from The Corrections). Messes with student, losses job (only Magnuson also lost wife too). You're spot on about the serial train wreck.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

piano said:


> This is one of my favourite cycling photos as well:


Wow, that is a great photo! I liked the article--I could've lived without the writer's sob story, but I did find myself really liking Greg Lemond. Everyone who had met him, it seems, says he's a great guy. He offered the writer a bike, for christ's sake, just because he looked like he could use one. What a great guy.

This makes me think everything GL has said about Lance is actually true.


----------



## Wildstar87 (Apr 5, 2005)

I met Greg once in 1991, and the description in the article is exactly him. Personable, willing to listen to you, generally appreciative of the people around him. I only talked to him for a few minutes, but he had my admiration then, and he still has it.


----------



## Redtail A-4 (Aug 7, 2004)

albert owen said:


> So the journalist(sic) tells us about all about his sad little life under the guise of writing nothing very interesting about Lemond.
> Writers like this are parasites.


I don't get the parasite comment. Maybe if Mike was trying to drag Lemond through the mud or somehow was trying to capitalize on all the negative press pro cycling has seen as of late you might have an argument, To me it seemed that he was trying to show the parallels between his cycling hero's life and his. Both Lemond and Magnusun can be their own worst enemy I'm not sure if it was in his book or an article in Bicycling but the piece he wrote on the Bridge to Bridge ride was a good read..


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Redtail A-4 said:


> To me it seemed that he was trying to show the parallels between his cycling hero's life and his.


Uhh, Lemond has it together. The author?


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I thought that the story sucked. I could really care less about the author's personal life, what a pathetic joke. Bicycling must not have had much to choose from when they decided to run this garbage.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

I thought it read as a long apology and explanation to GL for why Magnuson didn't write his story 3 years ago after Greg gave him so much personal time. FWIW I think Magnuson is a good writer and I enjoyed reading the piece.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I was a little tweaked when my issue of Bicycling showed up yesterday, only to find that article in it. Come to think of it, a lot of what was in the magazine is online. They're really shooting themselves in the foot here.

I hadn't subscribed in years, but got a good deal for a good cause, so I figured why not? Well, this is why not. I mean, I have pretty low expectations for Bicycling already, but this just dropped them a notch.

The article was fine for online fodder, but didn't meet the bar for print.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

I am amazed at the responses here. 

From the article I don't get a guy wallowing in self pity, rather someone looking back at another them. It made me look up Heft on Wheels and buy it. He doesn't blame anyone else in the article but himself. 

It would be interesting to see how perfect some of his critics are in their own lives.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> I am amazed at the responses here.
> 
> From the article I don't get a guy wallowing in self pity, rather someone looking back at another them. It made me look up Heft on Wheels and buy it. He doesn't blame anyone else in the article but himself.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how perfect some of his critics are in their own lives.


Once you read the book, you'll understand his pattern. I admire his writing and the way he transformed himself (at least for a while), but I'll never understand his self-destructive streak. Recognize it, yes. Understand it, no.

I will say that the title of the article is misleading at best, and somehow I don't think Mike was the one who came up with it. I think he pretty much gave them the article and let them figure out where it fit. I've written ski racing articles like that, and editors are still trying to find a niche for some of them.

My hope is that he writes a sequel to _Heft on Wheels_, and it is every bit as powerful as the original.

As for that type of "bicycle book", which is more about life than riding, I still prefer Bill Strickland's _Ten Points_. For a pure cyclist's book, nothing beats _The Rider_.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

piano said:


> This is one of my favourite cycling photos as well:



Indeed one of my all time fave photos of GL too.

I met him once briefly back when I was maybe 19. Seemed to be pretty gracious.

Other than his intermittent foot in mouth problem, I still love the guy and consider him a true cycling purist. 

The article? Bleh. Too pity-inducing and self indulgent for my taste.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

For some reason the article page will not come up for me. Anyone else? I wanted to send it to a freind....


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I have no problem accessing it from the Bicycling homepage.

http://www.bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s1-3-9-20350-1,00.html


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

I'm not sure why we let cyclist's personal lives get in the way of enjoying or appreciating their sporting achievements. Frankly, we all REALLY need to get over it.

You may consider him a nutcase or an old grump or whatever but that doesn't change how much he did to help make the phrase "usa cycling" something other than the punchline to a joke. There are probably lots of scumbags in the peloton today, but oh well they keep us entertained. What else do you want?


----------



## RickyRitalin (Dec 16, 2005)

I have read the article and couldn't agree more with Carbon110. I think although LeMond's story somewhat parallels the author's, he certainly contrasts Magnuson's poor impulse control and choices with his own (albeit flawed at times) principled outlook on life. Maybe that is the point Magnuson is making. I wish I could meet Greg. I can only hope he chooses to return to a sport that he deeply cares about, even if it is too much. Probably won't happen until any time soon.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

The one thing Lemond always had going for him was a knowledge of and a respect for the traditions and history of the sport - something Armstrong could give a sh*t about.

Armstrong actively seeks to make his achievements indivisible from his character - what else is Livestrong all about, pray? - yet we're supposed to excoriate Lemond for his character traits. I was never a fan of Lemond on the bike but have huge admiration for the way he has conducted himself off it.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

fer christsakes, there are twelve other LA sucks threads, could you please go to one. This thread is actually about someone else, who is a positive for cycling.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I read the full article, and I could identify with some of the feelings that the writer has. It's interesting to hear how he personally related to Lemond. It's interesting to hear that he still feels that Greg is a "great champion", which he is, but that the world and cycling has forgotten him.

For Lemond, it's obvious that he tainted his rep and his marketability by trying to be in too many places at once. Is he a retired cyclist, supporting the sport, or is he a wannabe prosecutor of today's champions? Is he a proud athlete, or a bumbling, failure of a businessman?

Finally, I find it truly truly fascinating how many different opinions are expressed in this thread about the article. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## dmbell (May 20, 2006)

These responses are wild! I loved the article. I got into racing as a teenager because of LeMond, and who did I race against as a junior? Lance. I'm a fan of both. Why be a hater? Plus, I like the author - he graciously confesses his own mess. Sleeping with other women? Hell, we can all understand. Getting busted by an ugly mistress? Now that's dumb. But it's nothing compared to his real mistake - he passed on a free carbon bike from LeMond's own stash.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

dmbell said:


> Sleeping with other women? Hell, we can all understand. Getting busted by an ugly mistress? Now that's dumb. But it's nothing compared to his real mistake - he passed on a free carbon bike from LeMond's own stash.



Sleeping with other women while you're married, I can't really understand that, especially when she's a young dumb fat smoker you have nothing in common with like the article states. 

I applaud Bicycling Mag for becoming more edgy and improving there magazine, it's just that there's a lot of stuff people don't know about Greg. How about getting in touch with Greg and writing a modern piece, that would have been more use to us than the the ramblings of some guy with a pathetic life and no self control.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Always have been a Lemond fan and I still am still one. A monster athlete at a time when there really was no US presence in world class cycling. Who doesn't make a few missteps along the way. That includes Greg and Lance.

I really liked Heft on Wheels and have exchanged several emails with Magnuson. He was always very friendly with me and I feel bad that he can't seem to get his life together.

I liked this article even though I thought that shoe-horning Mike's story into the end of it was a tad unwieldy. What really puzzles me is how Bicycling a few times each year really offers some good journalism, but for the most part is lightweight and seems to appeal to the novice cyclist. At least that is my impression.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Very poor article. Not well written and difficult to read. I had to come back to it 4 times before I forced myself to finish it. I feel sad for the writer, but his personal life is none of my business and doesn't deserve to be published.


----------



## mav6162005 (Mar 17, 2009)

Buzzard said:


> Careful...he might sue your ass.


Or he might calculate your VO2.....


----------

